# Principiantes > Preguntas Frecuentes >  Consejos

## Magovalentino

Hola!! mi pregunta es sobre 2 tipos de articulos de tienda magia. Me gustaria saber si alguien a comprado o tiene estos 2 articulos. para saber si son buenos o no valen nada,y sin son facil de hacer? si merece la pena comprarlos o no?
http://www.tiendamagia.com/antorcha-...il-p-4622.html
http://www.tiendamagia.com/rosas-nada-p-4479.html

----------


## ignoto

Son efectos de escena. Incluso salón en ciertas condiciones. El segundo de ellos es...difícil si no es en escena. El primero lo hace mucha gente (yo incluido) y está bastante visto pero es muy bueno...si lo puedes aprovechar.

----------


## Pulgas

La magia es cara. El precio de un artículo dice mucho tanto de su calidad, como de su profesionalidad.
Ambos son relativamente fáciles de hacer (en magia nada es fácil: depende de la presentación, el desparpajo y la ejecución, y eso no se puede comprar).
Salvo que tangas muy claro para qué los quieres, yo no te recomendaría la compra de ninguno de los dos. Si ese dinero lo inviertes en un buen libro de magia general acabarás sabiendo cómo se hacen ambos -el de antorcha a rosa tardarás untiempo más- y, lo que es mejor: aprenderás otros muchos juegos que, seguro, te ayudarán a crecer como mago.
Claro, que esto es sólo una opinión.

----------


## Magovalentino

y k libro me recomiendas Pulgas?

----------


## Pulgas

Hay un libro, que no tengo, del que todo el mundo habla muy bien como manual de iniciación:
"_Esto es magia_", de *Alfonso Moliné*.
A mí hay uno que me encanta, pero está descatalogado. No obstante es fácil conseguirlo por internet o en librerías de antiguo.
Se llama
"_Enciclopedia de la magia, ilusionismo y prestidigitación_" y su autor es *Antonio de Armenteras*. Es de los años 50. Su lenguaje está un poco "pasado", pero su magia sigue tan vigente como entonces. ¡Y es completísimo!

Como veo que te apasiona el mundo de las rosas (has preguntado varias veces acerca de apariciones) te diré que la técnica para que aparezca es muy similar a las de aparición de otros utensilios: cigarrillos, lapiceros, y (hasta cierto punto) incluso cartas.
Teniendo una base inicial, la lógica te irá llevando de uno a otro efecto. Por eso te recomiendo que no compres juegos, sino libros, porque te harán comprender no un efecto concreto, sino las bases para saber hacer muchos juegos  :Smile1: .

----------


## Magovalentino

Gracias Pulgas!!!siempre das buenos consejos!! pue lo buscare, lo k pasa k la tienda mas cercana la tengo a 200km. si la verdad esk si me gusta el tema de las rosas y desaparecer cosas y tal. pero hacer aparecer una rosa no es lo mismo k una moneda o cigarrillo, es mas facil de aparecer eso son cosas mas pekeñas y tal

----------


## ignoto

:Meuh: 

El tamaño no siempre es determinante hasta ese extremo.

----------


## juanjo553

Yo tengo el de rosa de la nada, y el efecto no me gusta mucho, como dice pulgas yo compraría un libro.

----------


## Magovalentino

y eso k no te gusto juanjo?? x algun motivo en especial?o xk?

----------


## juanjo553

Pienso que el “secreto” por así llamarlo se nota mucho, y además hay mas efectos muy parecidos y que pueden impresionar mas.

Ay un video en youtube  de este efecto en el que la usan de Close up y se be muy impactante, pero como dice ignoto es un juego de escena



P.D. aquí te dejo el video: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yj9KI...layer_embedded


Un saludo.

----------


## Magovalentino

En el de Rosas de la nada.http://www.tiendamagia.com/rosas-nada-p-4479.html. el efecto se puede hacer todas las veces que quieras??

----------


## Pulgas

> En el de Rosas de la nada.http://www.tiendamagia.com/rosas-nada-p-4479.html. el efecto se puede hacer todas las veces que quieras??


Si te refieres a un tipo "Sueño del avaro", pero con flores, sí.
Si lo que buscas es sacar muchas seguidas y colocarlas en un jarrón, no.

----------


## Magovalentino

Pulgas!! me refiero a sacar una rosa solamente o 2 como mucho. pero me refiero si ese truco lo puedo hacer otro dia a otra persona?

----------


## Pulgas

Sólo una rosa, pero sí, te sirve para muchas veces.

----------


## Magovalentino

Gracias Pulgas!! una cosa mas, voy a pedir ese articulo"de la rosas". solo es una rosa. me explico: yo hago el truco, saco la rosa, y por ejemplo no se lo puedo dar a una chica del publico.o algo por el estilo.

----------


## juanjo553

no se puede dar ni a examinar

----------


## Pulgas

Sí, sin problemas en la versión qeu yo conozco. Pero... Sigo sin recomendarte que lo compres.

----------


## Pulgas

Se cruzaron nuestras respuestas. Vale, fíate más de Juanjo, que parece que lo tiene más claro que yo. No tengo el comercial. Yo aprendí a hacerlo como te he indicado, con libros y tiempo.

----------


## Magovalentino

Vamos!! Juanjo, que es una Rosa de *******!! ¿tú éste tampoco me lo recomiendas? He leido que se nota el truco, un poco, pero que si tienes a la gente enfrente no se nota. ¿Puede ser? Es que me gustaría hacer algun truco de magia con rosas.!!!

----------


## Oriol.Somnia

> Es que me gustaría hacer algun truco de magia con rosas.!!!


Prueba con la rosa interminable. http://www.tiendamagia.com/rosa-inte...os-p-2292.html

----------


## juanjo553

1- Prácticamente estas desvelando un juego
2- No se tiene por que notar si estas en un escenario, solo hay gente enfrente tuya y estas a cierta distancia
3- Yo no digo que la rosa se note lo que se nota es...


Un saludo

----------


## Pulgas

*Os sugiero que si vais a seguir en esta línea continuéis la conversación por privado.*

Magovalentino, mucho más no se te puede decir. Te hemos desaconsejado el juego, te hemos indicado (varias veces) cómo acceder a las técnicas necesarias para aprender a hacerlo sin chapuzas. Sospecho que lo que quieres es encontrar a alguien que te diga que es fantástico: si te lo dice alguien, posiblemente luego te sientas estafado.

----------


## Magovalentino

No que va, para nada, Pulgas, simplemente he pedido consejo antes de comprarlo, pero veo que no lo aconsejais, lo que pasa es que había puesto dos productos y estoy preguntado simplemente eso Pulgas!!

----------


## juanjo553

> Yo aprendí a hacerlo como te he indicado, con libros y tiempo.


Hola, después de tanto tiempo sin escribir, me gustaría hacerte una pregunta Pulgas ¿me podrías decir el nombre de esos libros?
Un saludo JJ

----------


## Pulgas

juanjo533, no tengo ningún libro en elq ue me enseñen directamente cómo hacer aparecer una rosa. Pero como la técnica de aparición de rosa puede ser similar a la de otros objetos, muchos de los libros en los que te enseñan a hacer apariciones te ayudarán a entender el proceso. Es decir, que no necesitarás que nadie te cuente concrétamente cómo hacer que aparezca una rosa, sino que llegarás tú solo a la conclusión de que lo puedes hacer así.
Como yo voy ya para mayor, los liros con los que aprendí son antiguos. Sigo recomebndando el de Armenteras (puse los datos en una rewpusta más arriba). Me patrece muy completo, aunque aunque hay que buscarlo en librerías de segunda mano.

----------


## Iban

Pulgas, yo tengo el Armenteras y de vez en cuando lo cojo para leerlo. No sé yo si recomendarlo a alguien que está empezando es una buena idea; creo que lo cogerá y lo abandonará a la tercera página pensando que está leyendo algo del siglo XVI... :-(

----------

